# 90s Boy/Jack Dawson/Leonardo Dicaprio Wig



## mcdonope (Oct 15, 2014)

Alright, I need some help here. I'm dressing up as Leonardo Dicaprio for a party and am planning on taking the costume mostly the "Jack Dawson from Titanic" route. Because I am a female with long hair, I am desperately looking for a good wig to wear. I am looking for either the stereotypical, middle-part, 90s boy hairstyle that Jack sported; or the classy comb-over gel look that Dicaprio wears on the red carpet (or his Gatsby style).

Any help is greatly appreciated! This search is driving me crazy!!!

-Tricia


----------



## MrFancyPants (Oct 16, 2014)

im pretty sure party city carries such wigs...


----------

